# 2007 21Rs For Sale In New Jersey.



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

We’re selling our 2007 21RS. It is in excellent condition and was meticulously maintained. Very clean non smoking unit. Extras include: 20 inch flat panel tv, vent hood, shelving in closet, folding entry handle, battery disconnect switch, and memory foam on queen slide out mattress. I hate to have to sell it, but my son is older and no longer wants to camp. I am located in northern New Jersey, and I'm asking $10,000.


----------

